# NFL - Football Americano



## esjie (5 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno segue?

Stanotte si parte. 

Milanworld è sostenitore ufficiale dei Dolphins.


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

ma anche no, c'è solo Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Frikez (5 Settembre 2012)

si inizia


----------



## esjie (5 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma anche no, c'è solo Pittsburgh Steelers








Brucia?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (7 Settembre 2012)

Io tifo Chargers!


----------



## esjie (9 Settembre 2012)

Gli ultimi 2 minuti di una partita di NFL sono un qualcosa di irreale, un universo parallelo. Drive di 80 yard completati in meno di un minuto. Vien da dire "ma perchè cavolo non sono riusciti a farne uno così in 3 ore di gioco?". Credo sia un po' come gli ultimi 10-15 minuti del Calcio, magari vinci 1-0 senza aver subito mai niente, ma puntualmente gli ultimi 10 minuti verrai assediato.

Con 1 minuto e mezzo a disposizione i Jaguars guadagnano 2 down e Gabbert, mai un drive decisivo in NFL, confeziona una bombetta di 40 yard mi pare. 40 secondi alla fine, e ci vuole un impresa per i Vikings. Un lancio azzeccato, e nell'ultima giocata Field Goal da 55 yard. E i Vikings vincono all'overtime.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Da due settimane ho iniziato a vedere abbastanza frequentemente le partite della NFL su ESPN America, ho letto alcuni regolamenti in internet anche se non ne ho trovato ancora uno esaustivo. Come gioco è bello e mi piace, però ci sono anche molte cose che farebbero storcere il naso a uno che è alle prime armi con questo mondo. A parte il regolamento che è complesso (fin qui ok però almeno mettete un sito ufficiale o qualcosa che spieghi tutte le regole per dio) se si guarda una partita in Live come ho provato a fare io è un'impresa stare li per più di tre ore considerando che ci sono pubblicità di 2 minuti ogni 4 minuti di gioco... Stanotte ho visto in Live due/quarti della partita tra i Broncos e i Falcons. Cmq mi chiedevo se c'è qualcuno più esperto di me che mi potesse passare qualche regolamento serio, mi interessano sopratutto i falli e le penalità, oltre che capire come deve essere presa la palla eccetera per far valere un TD o no...


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Da due settimane ho iniziato a vedere abbastanza frequentemente le partite della NFL su ESPN America, ho letto alcuni regolamenti in internet anche se non ne ho trovato ancora uno esaustivo. Come gioco è bello e mi piace, però ci sono anche molte cose che farebbero storcere il naso a uno che è alle prime armi con questo mondo. A parte il regolamento che è complesso (fin qui ok però almeno mettete un sito ufficiale o qualcosa che spieghi tutte le regole per dio) se si guarda una partita in Live come ho provato a fare io è un'impresa stare li per più di tre ore considerando che ci sono pubblicità di 2 minuti ogni 4 minuti di gioco... Stanotte ho visto in Live due/quarti della partita tra i Broncos e i Falcons. Cmq mi chiedevo se c'è qualcuno più esperto di me che mi potesse passare qualche regolamento serio, mi interessano sopratutto i falli e le penalità, oltre che capire come deve essere presa la palla eccetera per far valere un TD o no...



Allora le penalità base sono l'holding: quando un giocatore trattiene un giocatore avversario in maniera regolare (dovrebbe essere illegale quando viene trattenuta una parte del corpo al di fuori della linea delle spalle o quando viene trattenuto un giocatore per la maglia). l'offside (il fuorigioco d'oltreoceano): quando un giocatore (generalmente dell'attacco) supera la linea immaginaria detta "linea di scrimmage" prima che la palla venga mossa (snappata come si dice in gergo). false start (letteralmente FALSA PARTENZA): quando un giocatore (anche qua 99% fallo fischiato alla squadra attaccante) compie un qualsiasi movimento, anche minimo, dopo che il quarterback ha dato il SET. pass interference: fallo che può essere fischiato sia alla difesa che all'attacco. viene fischiato alla difesa quando un difensore impedisce in maniera irregolare (spingendo o trattenendo) al giocatore dell'attacco di ricevere il pallone. viene invece fischiato all'attacco quando un giocatore impedisce in maniera irregolare a un giocatore della difesa di poter intercettare il passaggio. roughing the passer/kicker: penalità applicata quando un difensore colpisce vistosamente in ritardo il quarterback dopo che questi ha lanciato la palla. si applica al kicker invece quando quest'ultimo viene colpito vistosamente in ritardo dopo aver effettuato un calcio. unnecessary roughness: penalità che viene data quando da parte di un giocatore (99% viene fischiato alla difesa) c'è un comportamento troppo duro nel placcaggio o per eventuali colpi in ritardo (per esempio quando un attaccante corre fuori dal campo e viene comunque placcato da un difensore). comportamento antisportivo: questo fallo può essere fischiato sia ai giocatori sia agli allenatori qualora si presenti un qualsiasi comportamento di mancato rispetto verso altri giocatori (chiara derisione dell'avversario dopo un lancio lungo per esempio) o quando si manca eccessivamente di rispetto all'arbitro e alla chiamata da lui effettuata (se mandi a ****** un arbitro son ***** amari insomma). per il momento son tutte le regole che mi vengono in mente e più che altro sono le più note. per quanto riguarda il discorso della ricezione valida come touchdown ci sono due o tre punti chiave che vanno rispettati: al momento della ricezione (in NFL) ENTRAMBI i piedi devono essere in campo (in college o NCAA ne basta uno), si deve avere il chiaro possesso del pallone e si deve guardare se il ricevitore mantiene il possesso del pallone durante tutto il processo della ricezione (se per esempio riceve coi piedi in campo ma nel cadere fuori lascia il pallone il passaggio non viene considerato completato).

Fonte: me e un amico che gioca a football


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2012)

Questo è il codice civile e penale del Football http://www.nfl.com/rulebook

Decisamente più digeribile, la nostra cara wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penalty_(gridiron_football)#List_of_penalties

Questo l'hai letto? http://www.endzone.it/category/endzonepedia/introduzione-al-football/

Per il TD semplicemente devi avere toccare con entrambi i piedi a terra e avere la palla tra le mani, però non è necessario che pure il giocatore sia in Endzone, basta che anche 1 mm del football passi la linea ed è TD.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ok ora ho già capito meglio per quanto riguarda i TD. Le penalità base le conosco abbastanza perchè le ho lette in un sito ma ad esempio questa dei due piedi per terra non c'era da nessuna parte. Inoltre dalla partita di ieri mi è sembrato di capire che ci siano varie interpretazioni per quanto riguarda il Pass Interference, ci sono state anche varie liti perchè da quello che ho capito le zebre che ci sono ora sono delle "riserve" dato che i titolari stanno scioperando... Cmq non ho capito bene per quanto riguarda le ricezioni durante una normale fase di gioco... cioè quando è che una ricezione è considerata valida? Perchè a volte vedo gente che prende la palla dalle mani del ricevitore, altre in cui uno dopo che la prende la lascia ma cmq non viene validato ecc.... inoltre vorrei sapere anche per quanto riguarda i placcaggi come funziona il regolamento... da quel che ho capito chi attacca può fermare i difensori senza trattenere e dopo un certo nr di yard non può farlo... invece chi difende può anche trattenere o? qui ho ancora qualche dubbio...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Questo è il codice civile e penale del Football http://www.nfl.com/rulebook
> 
> Decisamente più digeribile, la nostra cara wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penalty_(gridiron_football)#List_of_penalties
> 
> ...



Quello di Endzone l'ho letto, mentre per gli altri posso provarci. Capisco abbastanza l'inglese ma non a tal punto da capire tutto perfettamente (soprattutto i vari termini) per questo non ho voluto cercare siti stranieri.


----------



## esjie (18 Settembre 2012)

L'holding è sempre una penalità. I giocatori della difesa hanno la possibilità entro le prime 5 yard dalla line of scrimmage di ostacolare il giocatore d'attacco toccandolo, ma senza trattenerlo. Dopo quelle però non possono minimamente toccarlo finchè non ha toccato il football, altrimenti sarebbe impossibile eseguire una ricezione.

Non capisco cosa vuoi dire prima. Chi riceve dopo non lascia mai la palla, gli cade perchè non è riuscita a trattenerla e in questo caso non è valida come ricezione.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Intendo dire che a volte vedo che un giocatore offensivo riceve la palla ma praticamente nello stesso momento il difensore pure lui mette le mani sulla palla e poi lottando non si capisce bene di chi sia... inoltre mi è capitato di vedere tipo un giocatore offensivo che riceve palla in End Zone e la prende quindi dovrebbe essere TD invece non glielo danno perchè anche se l'ha tenuta per un secondo (cioè si capisce che il possesso è suo) gli cade... quindi non capisco bene il criterio. Poi un ultima cosa, riguardo il Pass Interference, cioè se un difensore "devia" la palla nel tentativo di prenderla è fallo o no? non ho capito bene come funziona...


----------



## Dick_Doyk (18 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ok ora ho già capito meglio per quanto riguarda i TD. Le penalità base le conosco abbastanza perchè le ho lette in un sito ma ad esempio questa dei due piedi per terra non c'era da nessuna parte. Inoltre dalla partita di ieri mi è sembrato di capire che ci siano varie interpretazioni per quanto riguarda il Pass Interference, ci sono state anche varie liti perchè da quello che ho capito le zebre che ci sono ora sono delle "riserve" dato che i titolari stanno scioperando... Cmq non ho capito bene per quanto riguarda le ricezioni durante una normale fase di gioco... cioè quando è che una ricezione è considerata valida? Perchè a volte vedo gente che prende la palla dalle mani del ricevitore, altre in cui uno dopo che la prende la lascia ma cmq non viene validato ecc.... inoltre vorrei sapere anche per quanto riguarda i placcaggi come funziona il regolamento... da quel che ho capito chi attacca può fermare i difensori senza trattenere e dopo un certo nr di yard non può farlo... invece chi difende può anche trattenere o? qui ho ancora qualche dubbio...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ciao sono l'amico giocatore di football di Heisemberg: per quanto riguarda le regole della ricezione basta che i piedi del giocatore siano in campo o tocchino il terreno (sempre entrambi) mentre il ricevitore prende il pallone e ne ha il totale possesso. ti faccio due esempi: se un giocatore riceve in tutto e riesce a prendere il pallone a presa sicura e toccando il campo con entrambi i piedi verrà considerata ricezione valida anche se dopo aver toccato il campo il giocatore esce dal terreno di gioco. diversamente, se un giocatore perde momentaneamente il possesso della palla e la recupera una volta che una qualsiasi parte del suo corpo ha toccato la superficie fuori dal campo questa verrà considerata come ricezione NON valida.
prendere la palla dalle mani del portatore di palla si può in qualsiasi caso finché l'azione è viva (cioè finché il portatore di palla non è a terra e finché l'arbitro non ha fischiato) ma ovviamente si può anche intercettare una palla che magari è stata deviata nel tentativo di essere ricevuta ma che è ancora in aria.
per quanto riguarda il placcaggio il discorso è che ogni giocatore della difesa può placcare il portatore di palla stando attendo a non usare però il casco come metodo di placcaggio (è pericoloso per entrambi, se vuoi c'è un bellissimo documentario su youtube che si chiama "heads up" che fa vedere i rischi di un placcaggio fatto con la testa invece che con la spalla). nel caso un placcatore usi il casco o una parte del corpo che non sia la spalla (in America è considerata spalla la parte alta del petto per intenderci) il placcaggio viene giudicato troppo violento e, specialmente negli ultimi anni, si possono ricorrere a multe "salate" fino ad arrivare a brevi tempi di squalifica. per il discorso degli holding: holding lo possono fare sia attaccanti e difensori e si tratta di una vera e propria trattenuta (come se un giocatore di calcio trattenesse un altro che non ha la palla per la maglia insomma). placcaggio sul portatore di palla si, trattenuta su altri giocatori no giusto per essere più chiari


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Grazie mille per le ottime spiegazioni. Ho ancora due domande (curiosità): 

1- A volte vedo che i giocatori che ricevono il Punt si mettono in ginocchio e si ferma l'azione, però altre si ferma anche senza che questi si abbassino... non capisco bene come funziona.

2- Quando un giocatore riceve la palla e viene placcato e spinto 2 yard indietro ad esempio, l'azione riinizia dal punto della presa o quello finale? Inoltre cambia qualcosa che il giocatore viene spinto quando è in aria? perchè a volte ho visto dei TD fatti in aria quando ad esempio la linea di Scrimmage è a 1 yard dalla End Zone... cioè vedo gente saltare per cercare di superare la mischia... il TD non era valido solo se i piedi sono per terra?


----------



## Dick_Doyk (19 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille per le ottime spiegazioni. Ho ancora due domande (curiosità):
> 
> 1- A volte vedo che i giocatori che ricevono il Punt si mettono in ginocchio e si ferma l'azione, però altre si ferma anche senza che questi si abbassino... non capisco bene come funziona.
> 
> 2- Quando un giocatore riceve la palla e viene placcato e spinto 2 yard indietro ad esempio, l'azione riinizia dal punto della presa o quello finale? Inoltre cambia qualcosa che il giocatore viene spinto quando è in aria? perchè a volte ho visto dei TD fatti in aria quando ad esempio la linea di Scrimmage è a 1 yard dalla End Zone... cioè vedo gente saltare per cercare di superare la mischia... il TD non era valido solo se i piedi sono per terra?


-la regola dei piedi in campo vale per la ricezione: per un TD su corsa basta che la palla (regolarmente in possesso del giocatore) trapassi la linea immaginaria del touchdown, in quel caso non è necessario che tutto il giocatore sia in end zone. 
-per il discorso del giocatore che viene placcato e spinto indietro 2 yards vale la regola del "massimo avanzamento": se stai correndo e arrivi, per esempio, sulla linea di metà campo per poi venire placcato e sbalzato indietro di 2 metri si riparte comunque dal punto fino al quale sei stato placcato (in questo caso la linea delle 50 yards).
-il discorso punt/kick off: generalmente quando un giocatore riceve un kick off e si inginocchia si rifà alla regola che recita "se una parte del corpo del portatore di palla NON compresa tra la mano e il gomito tocca terra la palla viene giudicata morta e l'azione ha termine". se magari ricevi un kick off direttamente in end zone e vedi che comunque non hai blocchi sufficientemente buoni per ritornare il pallone in maniera vantaggiosa basta inginocchiarsi e, dal momento che la palla è nella tua end zone e non ne sei uscito e rientrato, viene considerato touchback, il che significa che automaticamente il tuo attacco ripartirà dalla propria linea delle 20 yards. nel caso del punt li vedrai sicuramente smanacciare prima di ricevere il pallone. ebbene quello si chiama FAIR CATCH: sta a indicare all'arbitro e alla squadra avversaria che il giocatore non intende ritornare un punt, per cui non è necessario un placcaggio per fermarlo perché una volta chiamato il fair catch lo spot del pallone (punto di partenza per l'attacco) viene messo nel punto in cui il ritornatore ha ricevuto il pallone. qualora un difensore placcasse volontariamente un ritornatore dopo che questi ha ricevuto chiamando il fair catch ovviamente si applica la penalità di "comportamento antisportivo" e il placcatore può anche essere espulso dal gioco.

credo di aver risposto a tutto, se hai altri dubbi ci sono 


ah P.S. il discorso degli arbitri è esattamente com'era stato citato prima: gli arbitri NFL sono in sciopero per le paghe troppo basse quindi vengono utilizzati gli arbitri della NCAA che, avendo un regolamento diverso per certi aspetti (yards da sanzionare e alcune regole in generale) fanno molta fatica ad amministrare correttamente il gioco (infatti la NFL ha messo a disposizione un'assistente a bordo campo che, tramite comunicazione con personale competente in cabina sugli spalti, aiuta gli arbitri in campo su certe decisioni dubbie.
ieri sera con denver era una vergogna (io tifo broncos ): falli fischiati a caso, penalità date alla viva il prete..... no schifo!

P.P.S. sul discorso del "coaching challenge" ti è tutto chiaro?


----------



## esjie (19 Settembre 2012)

1- Perchè chiamano il Fair Catch. Il ritornare vedendo i suoi avversari già in prossimità a placcarlo, piuttosto che rischiare il fumble, agita il braccio in alto e chiama il Fair Catch. In questo modo non può essere placcato, però non può nemmeno più avanzare dopo la ricezione. Si inginocchiano quando il football finisce in Endzone perchè così ripartono dalle 20 yard, piuttosto che rischiare una corsa che non andrebbe più lontano.

2- Dal punto di primo contatto. 
E' la ricezione che è valida quando hai 2 piedi a terra, se corri è ovvio che 2 piedi a terra li hai messi, anche se son fuori dalla endzone va bene, basta che siano in campo.

Edit: a vabbè


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

Grazie a entrambi ora ho finalmente capito bene. Cmq il Challenge penso di averlo capito, e devo dire che la trovo una cosa molto ben fatta che andrebbe applicata anche nel calcio. Mi piace anche l'idea che negli ultimi 2 min. solo l'arbitro possa chiamarlo, come infatti è successo nella partita sopracitata quando l'arbitro l'ha chiamata e ha cambiato la sua decisione.


----------



## Dick_Doyk (21 Settembre 2012)

si poi il bello di quest'anno è che col nuovo regolamento anche i tifosi vedono sul megaschermo i replay che vedono gli arbitri quindi c'è veramente la massima trasparenza. l'unica pecca è che da quest'anno è vietato chiamare il challenge su azioni che presentano un cambio di possesso (presunto fumble, intercetto più o meno regolare ecc) pena un fallo da 15 yards, quella secondo me è l'unica pecca


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2012)

Certo che i Panthers sono proprio stati arati dai Giants...


----------



## kYMERA (23 Settembre 2012)

Io seguo la NFL.
Tifo Atlanta Falcons!


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

I Broncos pure ieri le hanno prese da quel che ho visto...


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Ho appena visto il quarto tempo dei Ravens, hanno vinto 30 a 31 all'ultimo secondo


----------



## esjie (24 Settembre 2012)

Si ma ieri è stata una giornata assurda. I Jags spacciati che con 1 minuto a disposizione vanno a fare il colpaccio a Indianapolis, Gabbert-Shorts come a Minneapolis, avevo paura finisse allo stesso modo. 3 partite all'OT, il coach dei Dolphins che chiama il TO sul FG sbagliato! L'altro pirla dei Lions che rimangono incu*ati sul 4&1 in zona FG, e poi anche a Oakland ne succedono delle belle.

Per adesso anche se siamo solo alla 3° il campionato è equilibrato, molte squadre sono sul 2-1, 1-2.


----------



## esjie (27 Settembre 2012)

Parla il presidente:







Accordo raggiunto con gli arbitri ufficiali


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> I Broncos pure ieri le hanno prese da quel che ho visto...



Ci vuole un po' di tempo, passare da Tebow a Manning è come passare da Borriello a Ibra


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un po' di tempo, passare da Tebow a Manning è come passare da Borriello a Ibra



Ma da quel che ho capito Manning una volta si era ritirato o cosa? E poi sempre se ho capito bene suo fratello gioca coi Giants giusto?


----------



## esjie (27 Settembre 2012)

No è stato fermo l'anno scorso per infortunio. Tebow è un vincente non scherziamo, lo paragonerei a Inzaghi piuttosto che Borelli.


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma da quel che ho capito Manning una volta si era ritirato o cosa? E poi sempre se ho capito bene suo fratello gioca coi Giants giusto?



Peyton si è dovuto operare 2 volte per un problema alle vertebre del collo che gli ha fatto perdere tutta l'ultima stagione.

Suo fratello Eli invece è ancora a NY e ha vinto il Super Bowl a febbraio.


----------



## esjie (1 Ottobre 2012)

[video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/0ap2000000067581/Gangnam-style-sack[/video]


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto la vittoria dei Bears. Invece purtroppo mi sono perso la partita dei Giants e ho visto solo gli highlights, è stata davvero bella


----------



## esjie (2 Ottobre 2012)

Se non hai niente da fare al Sabato potresti guardare il College Football, lo sto seguendo da quest'anno e mi intriga anche se ha dei meccanismi strani.


----------



## BB7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Mi capita qualche volta di guardare qualche partita del College quando le trasmettono in replica su ESPN... però il livello mi sembra palesemente più basso della NFL quindi non mi ispira molto...


----------



## Frikez (16 Ottobre 2012)

Clamorosa rimonta dei Broncos nel Monday Night..sotto 24a0 all'intervallo a San Diego ribaltano il risultato con un parziale di 35a0 grazie ad uno straordinaro Peyton Manning.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (17 Ottobre 2012)

Vittoria autorevole a San Francisco per i miei Giants


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Per me,appassionato di rugby da anni,non acchiappa per nulla il football.Poi le regole sono alquanto complesse.Rispetto gli appassionati di questo sport,ma non capisco come possa attirare.Beh so gusti!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Sarebbe pure interessante. Il problema è che non si capisce nulla!


----------



## esjie (20 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe pure interessante. Il problema è che non si capisce nulla!



E' più facile di quel che sembra, anzitutto già a vedere dalla tv si può capire qualcosa. L'attacco deve superare quella immaginaria linea gialla immaginaria per conquistare il diritto di poter continuare ad attaccare. Per farlo ha 4 tentavi, in genere se dopo 3 tentavi non viene superata viene calciata lontano la palla perchè nel caso non passasse la linea gialla la squadra avversaria riparte da dove è rimasta la palla, e se è vicino alla propria endzone (meta) è un bel rischio. L'obiettivo ovviamente è quello di portare la palla in meta, passare quella linea gialla serve per guadagnare terreno, una volta che la passi hai altri 4 tentativi ecc., fino a che non sei vicino alla zona di meta avversaria. Questo è il succo principale, poi ci sono un altro milioncino di regole, ma già capendo questo sei a buon punto


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe pure interessante. Il problema è che non si capisce nulla!


Come il baseball, sembra complicato ma non lo è.


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come il baseball, sembra complicato ma non lo è.



Quoto, però il baseball per quanto mi riguarda è veramente una mazzata nelle p.... ho provato a guardare più di una volta una partita ma è veramente insostenibile xD


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> *E' più facile di quel che sembra*, anzitutto già a vedere dalla tv si può capire qualcosa. L'attacco deve superare quella immaginaria linea gialla immaginaria per conquistare il diritto di poter continuare ad attaccare. Per farlo ha 4 tentavi, in genere se dopo 3 tentavi non viene superata viene calciata lontano la palla perchè nel caso non passasse la linea gialla la squadra avversaria riparte da dove è rimasta la palla, e se è vicino alla propria endzone (meta) è un bel rischio. L'obiettivo ovviamente è quello di portare la palla in meta, passare quella linea gialla serve per guadagnare terreno, una volta che la passi hai altri 4 tentativi ecc., fino a che non sei vicino alla zona di meta avversaria. Questo è il succo principale, poi ci sono un altro milioncino di regole, ma già capendo questo sei a buon punto



 ottima spiegazione comunque!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

> Come il baseball, sembra complicato ma non lo è.



parole sante!

il football è poesia, niente a che vedere con altri sport veramente mediocri (il calcio di oggi ci rientra)

basta seguire qualche partita con commento italiano (sportItalia) e leggersi un paio di articoli in rete e basta. il resto è esperienza, ci sono alcune cose che capitano ogni 5-6 partite quindi capita di non conoscerle tipo una safety


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> parole sante!
> 
> il football è poesia, niente a che vedere con altri sport veramente mediocri (il calcio di oggi ci rientra)
> 
> basta seguire qualche partita con commento italiano (sportItalia) e leggersi un paio di articoli in rete e basta. il resto è esperienza, ci sono alcune cose che capitano ogni 5-6 partite quindi capita di non conoscerle tipo una safety



Sara',ma il vero nobile sport,per eccellenza,è il rugby.Da li nasce tutto!


----------



## Van The Man (22 Ottobre 2012)

Stanotte uno spettacolare Rodgers ha guidato i Packers alal vittoria in quel di St.Louis. Vista ieri Houston-Baltimore, i Texans sono sottovalutatissimi nonostante il loro 6-1, ma per me sono un'ottima squadra, con fondate speranze di andare al Superbowl


----------



## BB7 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho visto la sconfitta dei Jets in Overtime, bella partita.


----------



## esjie (22 Ottobre 2012)

Vado a letto con un cospicuo vantaggio e vedo adesso che sti sciagurati son riusciti a farsi rimontare con gli scandali dei Raiders


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno di voi gioca al Fantasy Football per caso? Rodgers è un fenomeno..


----------



## Jaqen (22 Ottobre 2012)

E' il tipico sport americano per gli americani. Sarà un problema mio, ma non riesco a capire il senso di questa.. disciplina? Lo scopo è, farse mal. E poi veramente, è uno sport fatto e impostato per gli americani..
Ci tengo a capirne di più, qualcuno mi può dire qualche orario/canale...?


----------



## BB7 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' il tipico sport americano per gli americani. Sarà un problema mio, ma non riesco a capire il senso di questa.. disciplina?* Lo scopo è, farse mal*. E poi veramente, è uno sport fatto e impostato per gli americani..
> Ci tengo a capirne di più, qualcuno mi può dire qualche orario/canale...?



Veramente è nel calcio che per il minimo contatto stanno giù 7 ore... qui vedi gente di 100 e passa chili scontrarsi con i caschi e si rialzano dopo 2 secondi...


----------



## esjie (22 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' il tipico sport americano per gli americani. Sarà un problema mio, ma non riesco a capire il senso di questa.. disciplina? Lo scopo è, farse mal. E poi veramente, è uno sport fatto e impostato per gli americani..
> Ci tengo a capirne di più, qualcuno mi può dire qualche orario/canale...?



Si è un problema tuo, saluti


----------



## Jaqen (22 Ottobre 2012)

Teo, sei cattivo :-(


----------



## Van The Man (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' il tipico sport americano per gli americani. Sarà un problema mio, ma non riesco a capire il senso di questa.. disciplina? Lo scopo è, farse mal. E poi veramente, è uno sport fatto e impostato per gli americani..
> Ci tengo a capirne di più, qualcuno mi può dire qualche orario/canale...?



Ecco, diciamo che parti già talmente prevenuto che probabilmente non ti basterebbe neppure un corso intensivo


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ecco, diciamo che parti già talmente prevenuto che probabilmente non ti basterebbe neppure un corso intensivo


Sì, lo ammetto. Il Football mi appassiona solo sui film


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, lo ammetto. Il Football mi appassiona solo sui film


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Beh insomma, il football (per quanto poco, pochissimo lo segua e lo abbia seguito) a livello tattico è molto più difficile da interpretare del baseball


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (25 Ottobre 2012)

Il football è forse uno degli sport più tattici che esista, ogni giocatore fa un movimento precisto, studiato e ristudiato.

Intanto big play di Eli per victor Cruz ed anche i Redskins ko.

Go Giants.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo voi chi arriverà al superbowl? I Patriots sono un pò appannati quest'anno, Green Bay??? Mah...


----------



## esjie (26 Ottobre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Secondo voi chi arriverà al superbowl? I Patriots sono un pò appannati quest'anno, Green Bay??? Mah...



Bah, tanto l'anno scorso chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avrebbero vinto i Giants? I Pack sembrava dovessero stravincere tutto.


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri pomeriggio terribile infortunio per il promettente RB di S.Carolina Marcus Lattimore, si è quasi completamente girato il ginocchio! 

A occhio son partiti almeno un crociato e un collaterale, se non pure tutti e 4, poraccio. 

Vi ricordo che negli USA l'ora legale termina la settimana prossima quindi oggi le partite iniziano alle 6!


----------



## BB7 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto quel infortunio mentre guardavo Florida - Georgia con l'inaspettata vittoria di quest'ultima. Cmq bruttisimo infortunio si vede proprio il ginocchio girato da tutt'altra parte


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2012)

L'ho vista anch'io! Bella partita, non spettacolare, ma a me piacciono le partite dominate dalle difese, sopratutto nel college dove molte difese lasciano a desiderare, ogni down è sudato. Peccato per il risultato perchè simpatizzo i Gators. A sto punto la SEC east l'ha vinta Georgia, gli rimangono 2 partite facili nella conference, a meno che come discrimanante in caso di stesso record non guardino prima il ranking che lo scontro diretto, in quel caso c'è ancora speranza, non so come funzioni però.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

il football è ultratattico e non a caso ci sono diversi allenatori
consiglio a tutti coloro che volessero imparare bene bene il gioco di prendervi uno dei tanti videogiochi di Madden NFL, come ho fatto io, e li si impara un bel pò di tattiche del playbook sia difensive che offensive e quelle speciali

e intanto continua la marcia dei maledetti irish di ND!

speriamo di stuprare i verdi oggi a NY. Go Dolphins!!!!!!


----------



## Van The Man (28 Ottobre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> il football è ultratattico e non a caso ci sono diversi allenatori
> 
> 
> speriamo di stuprare i verdi oggi a NY. Go Dolphins!!!!!!



Beh direi che gli auspici sono buoni, avanti 20-0 all'intervallo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Beh direi che gli auspici sono buoni, avanti 20-0 all'intervallo



già un buon 30-9!
peccato che Tannehill si sia rotto.. speriamo nada di grave


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2012)

I Cowboys sono come i Serbi nel calcio.


----------



## Frikez (29 Ottobre 2012)

fail


----------



## BB7 (29 Ottobre 2012)

L'ho vista, davvero incredibile. Cmq a differenza del calcio qui la tecnologia ha salvato una partita...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'ho vista, davvero incredibile. Cmq a differenza del calcio qui la tecnologia ha salvato una partita...



già
peccato che gli arbitri ultimamente non ne prendano una, specialmente le interferenze difensive vengono chiamate appena si muove un filo d'erba

chissà come l'avranno visto bene i tifosi cows sul megaschermo piu grande del mondo


----------



## Frikez (6 Novembre 2012)

geniale


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

Ieri sera nel college prestazione fantascientifica di Johnny "Football" Manziel che guida gli Aggies a una sorprendente vittoria con la n.1 del ranking Alabama. Ora rimangono imbattute Notre Dame, Kansas State e Oregon. Non do' per morta Alabama dato che non è detto che queste 3 finiscano imbattute. ND ha come ultimo ostico ostacolo USC, KS i Longhorns, e i Ducks di Oregon hanno Stanford e Oregon State.

Con l'attacco superlativo che hanno credo che alla fine i Ducks la spunteranno e andranno al BCS. ND si troverà di fronte un'USC motivata dal titolo di PAC12 (sempre che non perdano coi Bruins sabato prossimo) e sarà durissima.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (11 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ieri sera nel college prestazione fantascientifica di Johnny "Football" Manziel che guida gli Aggies a una sorprendente vittoria con la n.1 del ranking Alabama. Ora rimangono imbattute Notre Dame, Kansas State e Oregon. Non do' per morta Alabama dato che non è detto che queste 3 finiscano imbattute. ND ha come ultimo ostico ostacolo USC, KS i Longhorns, e i Ducks di Oregon hanno Stanford e Oregon State.
> 
> Con l'attacco superlativo che hanno credo che alla fine i Ducks la spunteranno e andranno al BCS. ND si troverà di fronte un'USC motivata dal titolo di PAC12 (sempre che non perdano coi Bruins sabato prossimo) e sarà durissima.



io spero non vinca il titolo ND, poi per il resto mi va bene tutto
quelli espn college game day dicono che c'è la grande possibilità dopo molti anni che nessuna squadra della SEC vada al ballo

cmq non male A&M, continua la loro bella tradizione di qb di passaggio e corsa dopo l'immenso Tannehill!


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> io spero non vinca il titolo ND, poi per il resto mi va bene tutto
> quelli espn college game day dicono che c'è la grande possibilità dopo molti anni che nessuna squadra della SEC vada al ballo
> 
> cmq non male A&M, continua la loro bella tradizione di qb di passaggio e corsa dopo l'immenso Tannehill!



Anche a me sta sulle balle ND, così a pelle. Eh noi siamo indipendenti, siamo i migliori, siamo irlandesi, blabla ma vacagher  Così come Alabama!


----------



## esjie (18 Novembre 2012)

College football sempre più esaltante. Ieri 2 upset clamorosi, o meglio uno in particolare. La (ex) n.1 Kansas State viene travolta dai modesti Bears di Baylor 52-24, che avevano un record di 4-5. Avevo scritto la settimana scorsa che l'ultimo ostacolo sarebbero stati i Longhorns, dando per scontato la vittoria contro Baylor, come non detto.
L'altro upset è quello di Stanford che va a vincere a Eugene contro gli Oregon Ducks. La miglior difesa della nazione (Stanford) non concede più di di 14 punti ai Ducks, e a 1'30" dalla fine i Cardinal piazzano il TD che li porta all'Overtime. I Cardinal bloccano il Field Goal e nel successivo possesso lo segnano: finale 17-14.
Nessun problema per Notre Dame che rulla Wake Forest.

A sto punto nella corsa al BCS si rifanno sotto anche Alabama e Georgia (ieri 2 vittorie facili). Ci sarebbe anche Florida con 1 sola sconfitta, ma averla persa contro Georgia è stato pesante, dato che non potranno giocarsi il SEC championship.
Anche Florida State e Clemson hanno 1 sola sconfitta, ma non vengono considerate molto, insomma è da vedere lunedì quando uscirà il ranking.

Quel che è certo è che Notre Dame sarà prima, e giocherà l'ultima partita contro USC che ieri ha salutato le speranze di vincere la PAC 12 perdendo contro UCLA. UCLA appunto che si giocherà il titolo della PAC 12 contro Stanford, se ci perderà sabato prossimo. Se ci vincerà, e i Ducks vinceranno contro i "cugini" di Oregon State, se lo giocheranno contro i Ducks. Non so se si è capito .


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Novembre 2012)

e domani (oggi) c'è il Thanksgiving = football!!!


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2012)

i Jets


----------



## esjie (23 Novembre 2012)

I Jets sono il circo. Continuino così, con Sanchez, anzi adesso il "terrible" Tebow manco più le draw e i 4&1 fà, le fa Sanchez. Se gli va bene a loro...

ah ok, ho visto ora che infortunato


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2012)

Ieri ho visto un pezzo di partita tra una squadra con le magliette rosse e un'altra gialla e bianca.. niente, solo un po' di spettacolo, e dopo 5 minuti mi sono annoiato..


----------



## Fry Rossonero (24 Novembre 2012)

che Thanksgiving!!

la partita di Detroit è stata semplicemente fotonica, una delle piu belle degli ultimi anni di regular!
e anche il "classico" a Dallas dove le cowgirls sono state suonate da RG3


----------



## esjie (25 Novembre 2012)

E gli Irish approdano al BCS, finiscono la regular season da imbattuti. L'altra finalista uscirà molto probabilmente dal SEC Championship fra Alabama e Georgia. Peccato per i miei idoli Gators che hanno fatto una grandissima stagione, purtroppo perdendo l'unica partita che non dovevano perdere. Certo che Georgia ha avuto una schedule ridicola e nonostante abbia battuto i Gators non penso meriti il 3° posto nel ranking.

Nella Pac-12 Stanford vince a UCLA, andrà quindi a giocarsi il titolo venerdì di nuovo contro i Bruins, in casa. In pratica la vera finale di conference è stata Sabato scorso contro Oregon.

Finisce imbattuta anche la regular season anche Ohio State, ma sono ineleggibili. Finale di Big 10 tra Nebraska e Wisconsin, la terza della subdivison "Leaders" (già battuti 30-27 in regular season), essendo pure Penn State ineleggibile.

Nella Big12 importante vittoria di Oklahoma nel rivalry con Oklahoma State. Agganciano K-State a 7-1. Sabato prossimo ultima giornata.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

se sarà ND-Bama sarà un ultra tight game, finirà tipo 3-0 



> Finisce imbattuta anche la regular season anche Ohio State, ma sono ineleggibili.



ma è ancora per la questione Jim Tressel e lo scandolo dell'anno scorso?


----------



## esjie (25 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> se sarà ND-Bama sarà un ultra tight game, finirà tipo 3-0
> 
> ma è ancora per la questione Jim Tressel e lo scandolo dell'anno scorso?



Non lo so perchè seguo solo da quest'anno, cmq sarà per quello, come anche Penn State è bannata per lo scandalo sessuale


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (27 Novembre 2012)

I Giants finalmente si riprendono facendo a pezzi Green Bay


----------



## esjie (11 Dicembre 2012)

E' un po che non aggiorniamo.

I Patriots sono il solito rullo compressore e asfaltano pure gli ottimi Texans, credo siano loro i favoriti per la vittoria del Superbowl. I Colts stanno macinando vittorie e vedono vicino l'accesso alla Wild Card. Nell'AFC North si gioca per l'ultimo posto disponibile per la Wild Card tra Steelers e Bengals, i Ravens direi che sono quasi al sicuro (quasi).

Nella NFC al contrario le divison sono ancora apertissime. Nella East penso che alla fine i Giants la spunteranno, anche se non mi stan granchè simpatici, preferirei vedere i Cowboys o l'idolo RG3 ai playoff. 
Nella North i Vikings confermano la loro superstagione dopo il distastro dell'anno scorso. Adrian Peterson è un mostro, unstoppable. Domenica hanno battuto i Bears che dopo aver vinto 7 delle prime 8 partite ne hanno perse 3 nelle ultime 4. Ne approffitano i Packers che si portano in testa alla division per la prima volta in solitaria in questa stagione.
Mi piace molto la West, e i 2 QB Wilson e Kaepernick, gli scrambler sono i miei preferiti. E' stata una discreta stagione anche per St. Louis anche se non andrà ai playoff, mentre ha dello sconcertante la debacle di Arizona che pur non partendo coi favori del pronostico aveva cmq vinto le prime 4, e ora si trova 4-9.
Nella South poco da dire: i Falcons l'han dominata in lungo e largo e possono permettersi anche una sconfitta come quelle di ieri. I Saints dopo un inizio difficile e una rimonta orgogliosa perdono le ultime 3 e dicono addio ai playoff. Non vedo speranze neanche per Tampa Bay che ieri si è giocata le sue chance per la wild card facendo risorgere all'ultimo secondo i derelitti Eagles.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che Eli si inchiappetti ancora per bene quel montato (in senso come personaggio, non come valore assoluto del giocatore ci mancherebbe ) di Brady


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto la sconfitta dei Texan, sono stati arati anche se bisogna dire che ai Patriots girava tutto bene. Anche a me ha davvero impressionato Kaepernick. Bei lanci e gran corsa, l'ho visto in 2-3 partite e ha fatto grandi cose.


----------



## Frikez (12 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> I Patriots sono il solito rullo compressore e asfaltano pure gli ottimi Texans, credo siano loro i favoriti per la vittoria del Superbowl.









Occhio


----------



## esjie (12 Dicembre 2012)

Che brutto. Per me cmq son superiori ai Broncos.


----------



## esjie (17 Dicembre 2012)

Partitone a Dallas vinta dai Cowboys sugli Steelers. Con la vittoria dei Redskins e i Giants asfaltati ad Atlanta la NFC east ha 3 squadre con 8 vittorie in testa. Favoriti a questo punto i Redskins che sono in testa negli scontri della conference, giocheranno a Philadelphia la prossima e l'ultima stradecisiva in casa con Dallas. Più difficile per i Cowboys che appunto andranno a Washington e alla prossima ospiteranno i Saints che seppur fuori dai giochi son sempre temibili. Sarà durissima per i Giants che sono dietro negli scontri di confence e andranno a Baltimora la prossima poi in casa con Phili.


----------



## Frikez (31 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## esjie (31 Dicembre 2012)

Mi dispiace per Tony che mi sta simpatico, stava facendo un gran finale di stagione.

Playoff picture:

AFC

[email protected] ---> Broncos
[email protected] ---> Patriots

La prima partita è la stessa identica dello scorso anno, Texans ancora favoriti e una delle poche squadre ad aver battuto Peyton & co., che dopo un inizio in sordina hanno vinto le ultime 10.
Seconda partita più incerta, i Ravens non convincono come lo scorso anno e i Colts sono la squadra rivelazione, cmq andrà pare più scontato però l'esito coi Pats.

NFC

[email protected] ---> Falcons
[email protected] ---> 49ers

Valori molto più equilibrati in NFC. I Vikings sono appena usciti freschi vincitori dallo scontro diretto coi Packers che per l'appunto li ha qualificati a giocarsi la wild card al Lambeau Field. Nonostante questo vedo più favorita Green Bay che in casa giocherà sicuramente meglio. Partitone tra i 2 QB rookie dell'anno a Washington, vediamo cosa ne esce. I Falcons non mi hanno mai convinto, non sono sicuro avranno i favori del pronostico qualunque sia la vincente, ugualmente i 49ers avranno da soffrire in ogni modo.


----------



## Van The Man (1 Gennaio 2013)

Gli accoppiamenti dei Divisional non sono predefiniti, non è un tabellone tennistico, ma dipendono dai risultati delle wild card. Nella NFC Atlanta giocherà contro la squadra vincente col seed più basso, e San Francisco col seed più alto. Allo stesso modo nella AFC Denver prenderà il più basso, e New England il più alto.
Comunque, a dimostrazione che alle volte lo sport made in Usa è oggetto di qualche luogo comune di troppo, subito dopo la fine della Regular Season c'è stata una moria di allenatori e GM da fare invidia a Cellino e Zamparini messi insieme


----------



## esjie (1 Gennaio 2013)

Ah già, mi sembrava strano non aver trovato niente, mi son dimenticato del meccanismo.

Bè almeno li hanno licenziati a fine stagione o dopo un lungo ciclo, se Zamparini fosse nella nfl cambierebbe HC ogni 5 partite


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (1 Gennaio 2013)

Con i miei amati Giants fuori dai playoff seguirò con simpatia i Redskins, soprattutto per Griffin, Qb che mi piace parecchio.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

RG3 fuori 8 mesi, si è sfasciato il ginocchio


----------



## esjie (9 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> RG3 fuori 8 mesi, si è sfasciato il ginocchio



Volevo scrivere qualcosa sui playoff ma ho poco tempo, dico solo che Shannan o come si chiama è un folle squilibrato (e anche Griffin però doveva mettere da parte l'orgoglio)


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Volevo scrivere qualcosa sui playoff ma ho poco tempo, dico solo che Shannan o come si chiama è un folle squilibrato (e anche Griffin però doveva mettere da parte l'orgoglio)



Hai visto l'incontro? Non si reggeva in piedi e quel genio di Shanahan chiamava le corse per lui, ma come si fa? Tra l'altro i Redskins hanno un ottimo QB di riserva che è entrato solo alla fine quando ormai il risultato era irrecuperabile.


----------



## esjie (10 Gennaio 2013)

All'inizio ci poteva anche stare (anche se si sapeva non era al top), e i risultati si son visti. Poi da quando è caduto era da togliere, o meglio, lo provi, poi dopo 2 drive s'è visto che non ne aveva più, così han perso la partita e aggravato l'infortunio precedente.


----------



## esjie (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tebow meglio di Manning 

Almeno 1 partita l'ha vinta nei playoff, e poi si erano divertiti di più l'anno scorso sicuramente tra Tebow time, Tebowing, rimonte e vittoria della division sul filo di lana, grande Tebow


----------



## BB7 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Gli sta bene ai Broncos, cioè dai sei sul 3 &7 e invece di provare un lancio corto per conquistare il primo down e quindi la vittoria matematica vai a fare la corsetta centrale? Ti sta bene perdere allora dato che non hai attributi


----------



## esjie (13 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Gli sta bene ai Broncos, cioè dai sei sul 3 &7 e invece di provare un lancio corto per conquistare il primo down e quindi la vittoria matematica vai a fare la corsetta centrale? Ti sta bene perdere allora dato che non hai attributi



A quale giocata ti riferisci? La partita l'ha decisa l'intercetto di Manning


----------



## BB7 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Mi riferisco a quando mancava meno di un minuto di gioco nel quarto quarto ed era 3&7 per i broncos, quindi il 1 down significava vittoria. Invece del lancio loro hanno giocato centrale e lasciato un ultima possibilità a Flacco che ha fatto il lancio della vita e conseguente TD e pareggio


----------



## esjie (13 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco a quando mancava meno di un minuto di gioco nel quarto quarto ed era 3&7 per i broncos, quindi il 1 down significava vittoria. Invece del lancio loro hanno giocato centrale e lasciato un ultima possibilità a Flacco che ha fatto il lancio della vita e conseguente TD e pareggio



Beh, ma un lancio può finire incompleto e fermare il cronometro, o peggio ancora venire intercettato, è abbastanza rischioso anche se hai Peyton Manning, si va sempre per la giocata sicura. Con meno di un minuto i Broncos non avrebbero dovuto avere problemi e invece son riusciti a farsi segnare.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (14 Gennaio 2013)

I Falcons stavano per compiere il suicidio del secolo.....
Alla fine speravo che Seattle riuscisse a portarla a casa...
Grande partite comunque...

Come hanno giocato i Patriots?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Come hanno giocato i Patriots?



Come hanno giocato non lo so, però dicono di una grandissima prova da parte di Tom Brady. 

Per me, sorprese a parte, la finale sarà Patriots vs 49ers.


----------



## BB7 (14 Gennaio 2013)

a sto punto tifo per i 49ers


----------



## Frikez (15 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come hanno giocato non lo so, però dicono di una grandissima prova da parte di Tom Brady.



Grandissima no dai 
Diciamo che la linea ha retto molto bene, impedendo a Watt e Barwin di mettere pressione al QB..nella ripresa praticamente non l'hanno mai sfiorato e ha potuto lanciare con tranquillità.
Invece mi ha colpito Vereen che ha sostituito alla grande Woodhead, davvero tanta roba 
Vediamo cosa combineranno senza Gronkowski che si deve operare di nuovo all'avambraccio e ha terminato la stagione.



BB7 ha scritto:


> a sto punto tifo per i 49ers



Bravo!


----------



## esjie (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brady come Materazzi...


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Brady come Materazzi...



Che schifo di uomo 

Comunque Super Bowl


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2013)

Buona pesca Tom


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il Super Bowl quest'anno si disputerà a New Orleans, precisamente domenica 3 febbraio su Sportitalia e vedrà di fronte i Ravens e i 49ers.


----------



## BB7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Qui in Italia a che ora ci sarà il Super Bowl? E' verso mezzanotte di oggi o sbaglio?


----------



## Brontolo (2 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Qui in Italia a che ora ci sarà il Super Bowl? E' verso mezzanotte di oggi o sbaglio?



di domani, la diretta su sportitalia inizia alla mezzanotte di domani.


----------



## BB7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ah okk io pensavo fosse stanotte... è sempre un casino quando dopo mezzanotte si passa da un giorno all'altro lol


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

60 secondi di SPOT nel SuperBowl


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Che schifo


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vincono i Ravens per 34 a 31. Ma è vero che nel finale ci sono state un paio di decisioni dubbie da parte degli arbitri?


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vincono i Ravens per 34 a 31. Ma è vero che nel finale ci sono state un paio di decisioni dubbie da parte degli arbitri?



Si un paio ce ne sono state ma niente di veramente clamoroso a essere sinceri... si trattava dei tipici falli che puoi fischiare o non fischiare e giustamente l'arbitro ha scelto di lasciar giocare. Partita molto bella decisa imho dall'avvio sottotono dei 49ers e dalla ottima prestazione di Flacco. Da sottolineare l'halftime show con la performance live di Beyoncè


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vincono i Ravens per 34 a 31. Ma è vero che nel finale ci sono state un paio di decisioni dubbie da parte degli arbitri?








E ci stava anche un probabile holding su Crabtree sul 4th & gol, vergogna!


----------



## esjie (4 Febbraio 2013)

Flacco ha fatto una postseason stupefacente, non me lo sarei mai aspettato.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque i Ravens hanno meritato, pochi [email protected] Leggevo altrove che i 49ers in RS sono stati la seconda miglior difesa di tutta la NFL con 17.8 punti concessi, mentre in postseason ne hanno concessi quasi 30 di cui il 90% nel primo tempo, sintomo che la squadra entrava in campo molle. Giusto così e lo dico da tifoso Niners.


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

Bannate Kurt 

Comunque i Ravens sono vecchiotti, senza Lewis e con Reed prossimo alla pensione voglio proprio vedere come combineranno in difesa.
Noi siamo ciovini


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bannate Kurt
> 
> Comunque i Ravens sono vecchiotti, senza Lewis e con Reed prossimo alla pensione voglio proprio vedere come combineranno in difesa.
> Noi siamo ciovini



Mi autobanno? 

Ripeto che io di Football non ci capisco nulla, però quelle statistiche mi bastano per dire che i Niners hanno meritato di perdere. Non puoi regalare il 1T di un Super Bowl, nonostante eravamo meno esperti e quindi più propensi a cali di concentrazione.


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

Massì sono d'accordo, rientrare poi in campo nel terzo quarto e prendersi subito un touchdown su ritorno di kick off alla fine è stata la mazzata decisiva e la giocata che probabilmente ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## esjie (27 Giugno 2013)

Arrestato Aaron Hernandez, sospetto di omicidio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ebbene si, vorrei provare a vedere una gara di Football Americano. Non l'ho mai fatto, e sono curioso di vedere com'è. E' molto difficile da capire per un neofita?


----------



## esjie (26 Agosto 2013)

Nelle prime pagine ho provato a spiegare in poche righe.



esjie ha scritto:


> E' più facile di quel che sembra, anzitutto già a vedere dalla tv si può capire qualcosa. L'attacco deve superare quella immaginaria linea gialla immaginaria per conquistare il diritto di poter continuare ad attaccare. Per farlo ha 4 tentavi, in genere se dopo 3 tentavi non viene superata viene calciata lontano la palla perchè nel caso non passasse la linea gialla la squadra avversaria riparte da dove è rimasta la palla, e se è vicino alla propria endzone (meta) è un bel rischio. L'obiettivo ovviamente è quello di portare la palla in meta, passare quella linea gialla serve per guadagnare terreno, una volta che la passi hai altri 4 tentativi ecc., fino a che non sei vicino alla zona di meta avversaria. Questo è il succo principale, poi ci sono un altro milioncino di regole, ma già capendo questo sei a buon punto



Più approfonditamente e facile da capire è spiegato su Endzone Magazine alla voce Endzonepedia.
Cmq prima guardi una partita, poi ti cerchi le regole che non capisci, si capisce anche guardando.
La settimana prossima comincia l'NFL, dovrebbero trasmettere su Italia 2 quest'anno. Se no Sky o il buon vecchio streaming .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2013)

Guarda, mi sono procurato la gara di ieri tra Minnesota e San Francisco e pensavo di guardarla tanto per vedere com'è! Grazie mille per le info


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma è uno sport prevedibile ?Oppure i valori sono sempre livellati, e conta più che altro la forma fisica ?


----------



## BB7 (26 Agosto 2013)

No non è per niente prevedibile, ci sono le favorite come in tutti gli sport ma non c'è mai una squadra troppo più forte delle altre. La cosa a cui bisogna abituarsi se si guarda una partita in Live è la pubblicità ogni 2 minuti e la durata totale della partita che arriva anche a 3 ore... io di solito le partite le guardavo in replica il giorno dopo il live perchè tolgono la pubblicità e non mi tocca stare sveglio fino alle 6 di mattina xD


----------



## esjie (26 Agosto 2013)

Credo non ci sia niente di prevedibile, cmq le ultime 2 squadre che han vinto il Superbowl non erano certo date in pole position. La condizione fisica è importantissima, non a caso ci sono 6-7 mesi di preparazione, però come ogni sport ha la sua componente tecnica. E soprattutto è lo sport più tattico al mondo perchè ad ogni schema ogni giocatore ha un compito ben preciso, non c'è l'attaccante ****aro di turno che non ha voglia di tornare.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No non è per niente prevedibile, ci sono le favorite come in tutti gli sport ma non c'è mai una squadra troppo più forte delle altre. La cosa a cui bisogna abituarsi se si guarda una partita in Live è la pubblicità ogni 2 minuti e la durata totale della partita che arriva anche a 3 ore... io di solito le partite le guardavo in replica il giorno dopo il live perchè tolgono la pubblicità e non mi tocca stare sveglio fino alle 6 di mattina xD



Mi sembra una cosa indecente. Ma in live intendi streaming legale o proprio in tv a pagamento ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Credo non ci sia niente di prevedibile, cmq le ultime 2 squadre che han vinto il Superbowl non erano certo date in pole position. La condizione fisica è importantissima, non a caso ci sono 6-7 mesi di preparazione, però come ogni sport ha la sua componente tecnica. E soprattutto è lo sport più tattico al mondo perchè ad ogni schema ogni giocatore ha un compito ben preciso, non c'è l'attaccante ****aro di turno che non ha voglia di tornare.



Capito, grazie.


----------



## BB7 (27 Agosto 2013)

Intendo in tv a pagamento... non è un problema delle tv ma è proprio lo sport che è fatto cosi XD Cioè sei vai allo stadio devi stare la almeno 3 ore perchè dopo ogni azione si fermano 1 minuto per decidere gli schemi o perchè usano i timeout. Poi in generale gli americani sono fissati con la pubblicità in tutti i loro sport è un must basta vedere il basket, l'hockey, il baseball ecc...


----------



## esjie (27 Agosto 2013)

Per vederlo in streaming ci può anche stare, durante le pubblicità giro per i forum. Davanti alla tv è una rottura, poi con le bellissime pubblicità che manda Sportitalia...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Intendo in tv a pagamento... non è un problema delle tv ma è proprio lo sport che è fatto cosi XD Cioè sei vai allo stadio devi stare la almeno 3 ore perchè dopo ogni azione si fermano 1 minuto per decidere gli schemi o perchè usano i timeout. Poi in generale gli americani sono fissati con la pubblicità in tutti i loro sport è un must basta vedere il basket, l'hockey, il baseball ecc...



Ah ho capito. Non riuscirei a guardarlo proprio così...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ok, da quello che ho potuto capire in pratica ogni squadra ha 4 DOWN, con cui deve cercare di superare 10 yard che sono segnati a bordo campo. Solitamente al quarto down, lanciano il pallone coi piedi da come ho visto... No?

Ma se non superano i 10 yard, le squadre si scambiano. Quindi chi era in difesa, adesso va in attacco, e viceversa.. 

Oddio, sono ancora agli inizi ma devo dire che il gioco così spezzettato non mi piace molto...


----------



## Hell Krusty (1 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ok, da quello che ho potuto capire in pratica ogni squadra ha 4 DOWN, con cui deve cercare di superare 10 yard che sono segnati a bordo campo. Solitamente al quarto down, lanciano il pallone coi piedi da come ho visto... No?
> 
> Ma se non superano i 10 yard, le squadre si scambiano. Quindi chi era in difesa, adesso va in attacco, e viceversa..
> 
> Oddio, sono ancora agli inizi ma devo dire che il gioco così spezzettato non mi piace molto...


Ma guarda il Rugby... Mica sta Americanata...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ma guarda il Rugby... Mica sta Americanata...



Mah, per curiosità più che altro. Sento gli americani andare pazzi per questo sport, e mi son sempre chiesto come fosse


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ho visto un pò di gara su Italia2, e col commento italiano ho finalmente capito molte cose che prima mi erano oscure! Fa sempre comodo la telecronaca nostrana


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2013)

Si però non capisco perchè c'era scritto Diretta quando non è cosi...


----------



## esjie (7 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto di commento osceno, come se fosse un funerale.


----------



## esjie (15 Settembre 2013)

Alura state seguendo?

Week 1 con P Manning che fa il record di TD in 1 partita, San Francisco che batte Green Bay, Sunday night spettacolare fra NYG e Dallas e interessante esordio vincente degli Eagles del nuovo HC Chip Kelly. La settimana scorsa Bagatta è parso un po' ubriaco a inizio partita, oggi molto buono nel commento secondo me. Adesso la sfida fra Manning Bros.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2013)

Io sto seguendo qualche match. Ho iniziato a simpatizzare San Francisco e Atlanta Falcons


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2013)

Io ho visto la prima dei 49ers (sono diventati la mia squadra preferita) e quella dei Houston Texas. Ora guardo il Peyton Bowl


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto la prima dei 49ers (sono diventati la mia squadra preferita) e quella dei Houston Texas. Ora guardo il Peyton Bowl



Kaepernick


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2013)

49ers arati dai Seahawks. Pubblico pazzesco


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Qualche fan dei NY Giants?


----------



## esjie (17 Settembre 2013)

Wilson è stato il mio preferito l'anno scorso 

Corre abbastanza (a me piacciono gli scrambler, non i qb da tasca) ma non troppo, a lanciare non sarà un mostro ma sa il fatto suo, mi sembra un tipo molto quadrato, sbaglia poco, ed è pure "basso" (un punto i più per la simpatia). Bel running game poi hanno i Seahawks. .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Settembre 2013)

Sentivo che San Francisco - Seattle potrebbe essere il Superbowl di quest'anno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Certo che vedersi una gara in diretta è snervante con tutte quelle pause :S


----------



## esjie (20 Settembre 2013)

Se vi interessa vedere le partite in differita in hd e coi break tagliati mandatemi un mp


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa vedere le partite in differita in hd e coi break tagliati mandatemi un mp



Grazie, ma ho già trovato come fare


----------



## Facciosnaooo (24 Settembre 2013)

Domenica vado a Londra per vedere il match! Sono proprio curioso di vederli dal vivo.


----------



## Frikez (25 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Domenica vado a Londra per vedere il match! Sono proprio curioso di vederli dal vivo.



Che match vai a vedere?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Settembre 2013)

Vikings-Steelers! uno dei due match stagionali che si giocano a Wembley! Non vedo l'ora, partenza venerdì e ritorno martedì!


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2013)

Finalmente i 9ers stanno tornando a giocare decentemente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Domenica vado a Londra per vedere il match! Sono proprio curioso di vederli dal vivo.



Wow grande! Fai qualche foto


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Finalmente i 9ers stanno tornando a giocare decentemente



Contro il nulla


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Settembre 2013)

Contro i Colts hanno sofferto un bel pò comunque. Dove possono arrivare quest'anno secondo voi?


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2013)

Non li vedo bene, han giocato bene solo con Green Bay, che tra l'altro ha perso inaspettatamente coi Bengals. Può succedere di tutto, ma visti fino adesso è già tanto se arrivano ai playoff.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non li vedo bene, han giocato bene solo con Green Bay, che tra l'altro ha perso inaspettatamente coi Bengals. Può succedere di tutto, ma visti fino adesso è già tanto se arrivano ai playoff.



 E invece Seattle? Non ho ancora visto nessuna loro partita, ma ho letto spesso che sono favoriti per la vittoria finale.


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E invece Seattle? Non ho ancora visto nessuna loro partita, ma ho letto spesso che sono favoriti per la vittoria finale.



Son la mia squadra preferita, Wilson l'anno scorso è stato il mio QB preferito: fa pochissimi intercetti, corre spesso, l'attacco macina tante yard su corsa, la difesa è forse la migliore della lega. Se continuano a giocare così spero vincano loro. Ma tutto può succedere: 2 anni fa dopo la regular season nessuno puntava 1 cent sui Giants, anche i Ravens l'anno scorso non erano eccezionali.


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2013)

Tony Romo e soci devono buttarsi a mare se non vanno ai playoff anche quest'anno.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Spettacolo Ragazzi!!!! E' stata una bellissima esperienza... E poi Wembley... tantissima roba!


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ma non è uguale al rugby ?


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non è uguale al rugby ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non è uguale al rugby ?


----------



## esjie (3 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2013)

Boh ieri ho messo italia2 e c'era una partita di nfl, sembrava rugby


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh ieri ho messo italia2 e c'era una partita di nfl, sembrava rugby



Ed insiste


----------



## Frikez (7 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Tony Romo e soci devono buttarsi a mare se non vanno ai playoff anche quest'anno.



Sono nella peggior division della lega, chissà cosa riescono a combinare; comunque ieri sera grandissimo Romo


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2013)

ennesima prestazione disastrosa dei Giants e di Eli Manning...

sesta sconfitta consecutiva...ora son 0 vinte e 6 perse....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Denver vince facile..

Bello San Francisco-Arizona.. Peccato che domani devo svegliarmi presto, se no l'avrei seguita azzzzz Se non sbaglio la danno su Italiadue


----------



## esjie (13 Ottobre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Denver vince facile..



Facile facile, per adesso siam 14-12




Go Jags!


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2013)

Allora sto rugby?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Facile facile, per adesso siam 14-12
> 
> 
> 
> Go Jags!



Ahah seguo la NFL da poco ma una vittoria di Denver mi sembrava quasi sicura  L'ho detto per questo.

Bene anche San Francisco, ma i Falcons non giocano questa settimana??


----------



## esjie (14 Ottobre 2013)

C'è una bye week per tutte le squadre a turno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> C'è una bye week per tutte le squadre a turno


Grazie! Come detto seguo da poco


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

Clamoroso Brady contro i Saints, occhio ai Patriots


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Brady contro i Saints, occhio ai Patriots



Squadra sempre tosta e pericolosa come ad es. i Packers, però Brady non sembra essere più quello di prima, però finora sicuramente i qb della vecchia guardia e dell'old style pare abbiano ancora molto da dire e di certo la nuova generazione dovrà sudare ancora molto per affermarsi...


----------



## O Animal (18 Ottobre 2013)

A proposito di vecchie guardie Manning ha sta facendo la leggenda: record di inizio stagione con 18 passaggi td contro gli 11 di Brady del 2006.

Domenica torna ad Indianapolis con il dente avvelenato dato che il presidente dei Colts ha dichiarato che ha dovuto cambiare la struttura della squadra perché con Manning si facevano molti record ma si vincevano pochi anelli.


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A proposito di vecchie guardie Manning ha sta facendo la leggenda: record di inizio stagione con 18 passaggi td contro gli 11 di Brady del 2006.
> 
> Domenica torna ad Indianapolis con il dente avvelenato dato che il presidente dei Colts ha dichiarato che ha dovuto cambiare la struttura della squadra perché con Manning si facevano molti record ma si vincevano pochi anelli.



Beh intanto un SB gliel'ha fatto vincere, vediamo ora con Luck quando e se ritorneranno a giocarne un altro.
Comunque quella di Manning che fa il fenomeno durante la stagione e poi durante i playoff combina qualche errore di troppo è vera, anche in America ne parlano molto, ora tutti sono convinti che andranno al SB ma io aspetterei un po' di settimane, la stagione è lunga e gli infortuni sono sempre dietro l'angolo in questo sport.


----------



## esjie (20 Ottobre 2013)

Johnny Football è Messi


----------



## esjie (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ecco, gliel'ho tirata


----------



## O Animal (20 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Johnny Football è Messi



Non sono sicuro che abbia la mentalità di Messi, mi sembra più quella di Ronaldinho...


----------



## esjie (20 Ottobre 2013)

Intendevo per quello che fa in campo, l'avevo appena visto fare uno dei suoi slalom giganti...poi pure di Messi si trovano foto di feste.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che pena i Giants :faceplam:


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che pena i Giants :faceplam:



Assurdo come passare da vincere un superbowl a squadra ridicola...

A proposito di derelitti...stasera Kansas City contro Houston, un'altra franchigia che sta rasentando il ridicolo...stasera Case Keenum sostituirà Schaub...


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ecco cosa succede quando l'attacco dei Broncos si inceppa


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2013)

Finalmente arriva la prima vittoria per i Giants! Era ora!


----------



## Jaqen (22 Ottobre 2013)

Che inutilità di sport


----------



## esjie (23 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto nel College Football è stata giornata di upset. Perdono Georgia, South Carolina, Louisville, Texas A&M. Nel big match Florida State strapazza Clemson 51-14, altra grande partita del freshman Jameis Winston che sta battendo le statistiche di Manziel dello scorso anno.


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Finalmente arriva la prima vittoria per i Giants! Era ora!



Contro una corazzata


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Finalmente arriva la prima vittoria per i Giants! Era ora!





Frikez ha scritto:


> Contro una corazzata






Se i Giants perdevano pure contro i Minnesota beduins, Manning e soci avrebbero dovuto cambiare sport...comunque quest'anno a New York godranno solo gli sfigatissimi Jets...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ennesimo suicidio dei Cowboys....

Kansas City e Alex Smith sempre più sorprendenti! 

Seconda vittoria dei Giants dopo una gara orripilante...

A Londra Kaepernick e soci asfaltano i jaguars...

Payton Manning ha mostrato a RG III cosa vuol dire essere un vero Qb...

il qb di Washington me pare che sia stato un po' troppo montato...se gli levi la mobilità perde il 90% del suo valore: lanci imprecisi e sparacchiati qua e là senza senso...


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> il qb di Washington me pare che sia stato un po' troppo montato...se gli levi la mobilità perde il 90% del suo valore: lanci imprecisi e sparacchiati qua e là senza senso...



A 23 anni si è anche spaccato il ginocchio due volte, poi dopo che i dottori gli hanno praticamente detto "o cambi modo di giocare correndo il meno possibile o sarai costretto a ritirarti a breve" psicologicamente dev'essere stata una bella mazzata, soprattutto per uno come lui che fa della corsa la sua arma principale.

Comunque uno che vince l'Heisman Trophy non è pompato e tanto meno montato, ha una grande etica del lavoro RG III


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A 23 anni si è anche spaccato il ginocchio due volte, poi dopo che i dottori gli hanno praticamente detto "o cambi modo di giocare correndo il meno possibile o sarai costretto a ritirarti a breve" psicologicamente dev'essere stata una bella mazzata, soprattutto per uno come lui che fa della corsa la sua arma principale.
> 
> Comunque uno che vince l'Heisman Trophy non è pompato e tanto meno montato, ha una grande etica del lavoro RG III




Tutto quello che hai scritto è correttissimo...però appunto se a uno come RG III levi la mobilità quel che rimane è un qb normalissimo con un braccio nemmeno tanto preciso. 

Per intenderci: a me pare che Griffith non abbia un braccio come Brees, i 2 Manning o Flacco...Tra i qb della "new wawe" Wilson e Kaepernick, sempre a mio personale ed opinabile parere, hanno una capacità di lancio molto più precisa...

Per il resto è comunque chiaro che dovendo recuperare da un infortunio e per di più essendo costretto a cambiare il suo modo di giocare RG III sia in questo momento alquanto frastornato...ma allora la colpa forse è del coach che insiste a farlo giocare...


----------



## esjie (30 Ottobre 2013)

Diciamo che la capacità di completi dipende anche dalla protezione della linea e dai ricevitori, Washington credo sia messa peggio di Denver in questo (ricevitori soprattutto), poi ovvio che con PM a Washington non sarebbero certo 2-5. Infatti non vedo l'ora di vedere cosa succede coi Chiefs che hanno la miglior pass rush.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2013)

I Chiefs stanno spaccando di brutto


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> I Chiefs stanno spaccando di brutto




Più che altro direi che è la difesa a di KCity a spaccare....Alex Smith ieri con percentuali ridicole...però i Chiefs da lui vogliono questo...poche cavolate e gioco solido...certo non si aspettano (e non vogliono) che faccia lanci di 30/40 yards...

Per il resto giornata senza sussulti...

Pittsburgh alla deriva...

Dallas fa il suo contro una delle tante squadre derelitte di quest'anno...

I seahawks fanno una super rimonta contro Tampa bay che non riesce proprio a vincere anche se certamnete è più viva dei Jaguars

Rg III così così 291 Yds ma zero td

Monday night con la sfida più sentita della NFL!! da non perdere!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2013)

Lo scontro tra Green Bay e Chicago va ai Bears...dopo aver "opportunamente" eliminato Rodgers dalla contesa...

Seneca Wallace il qb di riserva non giocava da secoli e purtroppo si è visto...ora per i Packers la strada verso i play-off si complica e non poco!


----------



## esjie (10 Novembre 2013)

JAGUAAAAAAAARRRRRRSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> JAGUAAAAAAAARRRRRRSSSSSSSS!!!



*TAMPAAAAAAAAAA* 


anyway:

Cowboys ridicoli contro New Orleans, 

Green Bay senza Rodgers asfaltati da Phila, si complicano sempre più la via per i playoff

Pietoso Coepernick e forse Harbaugh contro Carolina alla 6° vittoria di fila...con la difesa dei 49ers anche Smith sarebbe stato sufficiente 

I giants alla terza vittoria consecutiva...

Ad oggi i veri pretendenti al superbowl sembrano essere i Broncos e i Seahawks


----------



## mandraghe (26 Novembre 2013)

Quanto odio Tom Brady...grande qb, ma anche un montato e un vero pezzo di ****.a, in Italia sarebbe un interista perfetto!


----------



## esjie (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi il college football è una cosa incredibile, INCREDIBILE. Pensavo di aver assistito 2 sabati a cose che gli umani nemmeno si possono immaginare, stasera ho assistito a cose che nemmeno gli alieni possono pensare.


----------



## Frikez (1 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## mandraghe (1 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile e si che Alabama era come al solito fortissima e tra le favorite


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2013)

Tomlin


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2013)

Multa di 100K per Tomlin e addiritura ripercussioni sulle scelte del draft 2014

A proposito di draft: i Redskins avranno probabilmente la prima scelta nel prossimo anno...però, se non erro, dovranno cederla ai Rams per via del bagno di sangue che hanno dovuto sopportare per prendere RGIII, il quale l'anno prossimo penso avrà l'ultima prova d'appello altrimenti farà la fine di Tebow (vincitore dell'Heisman trophy del 2007): dall'NFL all'IFL


----------



## esjie (8 Dicembre 2013)

Bufera di neve in Nordamerica, e quindi? Si gioca. A Philadelphia è una roba assurda.


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Bufera di neve in Nordamerica, e quindi? Si gioca. A Philadelphia è una roba assurda.



   giusto così, non sono mica dei calciatori


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Definiti i playoff:

Indianapolis Colts - Kansas City Chiefs, 4 gennaio ore 22.35 
Cincinnati Bengals - San Diego Chargers, 5 gennaio ore 19.05 

Nfc 
Philadelphia Eagles - New Orleans Saints, 5 gennaio ore 01.10 
Green Bay Packers - San Francisco 49ers, 5 gennaio ore 22.40

Green Bay vincono una partita bellissima grazie ad un 4° down convertito in Touchdown da Rodgers quasi allo scadere e soprattutto grazie ad TD tra i più buffi e ridicoli della storia della NFL: 








Spero si capisca


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri stavo per morire dalle risate 

Comunque pochi esoneri oggi


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ieri stavo per morire dalle risate
> 
> Comunque pochi esoneri oggi



Manca l'esonero del coach dei Cowboys, anche se lì mi sa che è il proprietario che si deve autoesonerare, visto il contratto rinnovato a Romo 

Comunque giusto l'esonero del coach dei Redskins Mike Shanahan che è riuscito a rovinare RGIII 

Si parla anche di un possibile esonero ai Giants, mi sa che una sfilza di cambi così rararamente si era vista...

Ora playoff con la sfida 9ers/Packers che si preannuncia stellare...SF favoriti ma non di molto


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che inizino i PO, peccato aver vinto ieri contro i Cardinals..siamo finiti nel peggior lato del tabellone


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Eh già, certo che il percorso è durissimo, mannaggia alle cervellotiche regole della NFL!!








Bisogna sperare che il buon Harbaugh lasci sfogare Kaepernick e non lo imbrigli come ha fatto spesso quest'anno, comunque il ritorno a buoni livelli di Crabtree mi fa sperare, anche se con i Seahawks a casa loro sarà molto ma molto dura, (per non parlare del Lambeau Field, anche se la difesa di GB non sembra essere insuperabile, anche se ieri mancava Matthiews...)

Dall'altra parte vedo favoriti i Patriots ahimé, a meno che Manning, faccia una volta tanto il Manning anche nei PO


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Si sa se verranno trasmessi tutti da ItaliaDue??


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si sa se verranno trasmessi tutti da ItaliaDue??



Yes, copertura totale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Yes, copertura totale.



Great! Grazie


----------



## Van The Man (31 Dicembre 2013)

Vorreste dirmi che le Dallas Cowgirls hanno fallito pure quest'anno, nonostante fosse impossibile farlo?


----------



## esjie (31 Dicembre 2013)

Mi spiace immensamente per i Cowboys. La stagione è stata buttata da scelte tecniche scellerate, come correre col contagoccie o mandare via Babbo Natale Ryan. Romo checchèsenedica ha fatto una gran stagione e ha tenuto in piedi una squadra che con la difesa che si ritrova avrebbe potuto finire peggio di Washington.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mi spiace immensamente per i Cowboys. La stagione è stata buttata da scelte tecniche scellerate, come correre col contagoccie o mandare via Babbo Natale Ryan. *Romo checchèsenedica ha fatto una gran stagione* e ha tenuto in piedi una squadra che con la difesa che si ritrova avrebbe potuto finire peggio di Washington.



Beh il problema di Romo è sempre stato toppare nei momenti clou, vedi l'anno scorso nella partita decisiva, oppure quest'anno contro Denver: gran partita ma grande vaccata finale....se avesse giocato l'ultima e portato Dallas ai PO allora sarei d'accordo, purtroppo manca la controprova...sulle corse hai tanta ragione, con un RB come Murray limitare le corse è da folli, infatti l'esonero più giusto sarebbe quello del coach dei Cowboys...ma il proprietario si sa che è un tipo "particolare"...


----------



## esjie (31 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh il problema di Romo è sempre stato toppare nei momenti clou, vedi l'anno scorso nella partita decisiva, oppure quest'anno contro Denver: gran partita ma grande vaccata finale....se avesse giocato l'ultima e portato Dallas ai PO allora sarei d'accordo, purtroppo manca la controprova...sulle corse hai tanta ragione, con un RB come Murray limitare le corse è da folli, infatti l'esonero più giusto sarebbe quello del coach dei Cowboys...ma il proprietario si sa che è un tipo "particolare"...



Eh però con Denver ha fatto 600 yards, poi se ti segnano 51 punti...Per me la stagione è stata persa nelle partite contro i Chargers, Lions e Packers, grandi primi tempi buttati nel cesso, gestione del cronometro oscena. Dallas deve sempre perdere in grande stile, altrimenti non è contenta. Vedi anche quest'ultima partita, con la possibilità di vincere nel drive finale, tac intercetto.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2014)

Se non sbaglio contro Denver Romo ha fatto anche il record di franchigia, però di Romo si ricordano sempre gli errori nei momenti clou...per intenderci: non è un qb che ti ribalta la partita nell'ultimo drive, è un suo limite c'è poco da fare...

comunque la cosa più sciagurata è stato il secondo tempo contro Green Bay, invece di correre il geniale coach dei Cowboys continuava a far lanciare Romo, tanto più che la difesa era palesemente in difficoltà, roba da prenderlo a calci fino a casa sua, meriterebbe l'esonero solo per la gestione di quei due quarti. 

Perfino un "espertone" come Bagatta si era accorto della folle strategia di Dallas, il che è tutto dire


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Si comincia questa sera con Colts-Chiefs, chi lo guarda?
Io pensavo di si visto che domani è domenica e non devo svegliarmi presto 

Comunque punterei i miei soldi su Indianapolis per questo match, voi?


----------



## esjie (4 Gennaio 2014)

Non saprei veramente, i Colts sembravano solidi ma hanno avuto diverse debacle ultimamente...i Chiefs son tenuti in piedi dalla difesa. Io mi sto guardando i College Bowl, ricordo che lunedì notte c'è la finale nazionale Florida State-Auburn, nel frattempo mi son visto il Rose Bowl, ora in sti giorni cercherò di recuperare anche altri bowl.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

Partita che sarà decisa dalla difesa dei Chiefs: se questa regge, allora Alex Smith non dovrà forzare e potrà condurre il suo solito gioco speculativo e redditizio; se però la difesa di KC non argina Luck la vedo dura per i Chiefs...tuttavia il fattore campo li aiuterà non poco


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2014)

Me lo sentivo che KC li avrebbe presi a pallate, Smith è un grandissimo QB, sottovalutato IMHO


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2014)

Le ultime parole famose 

Chiefs letteralmente falcidiati dagli infortuni perdono di uno coi Colts dopo aver dominato l'incontro per 3 quarti.

Eguagliato il secondo più largo comeback della storia.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Gennaio 2014)

Partitona...come previsto la sfida era tra la difesa dei Chiefs e Luck, ed ha vinto quest'ultimo...alla fine la difesa di KC non ci capiva più niente, in quelle condizioni era impossibile vincere


Smith e l'attacco di più non potevano fare specie dopo l'infortunio di Charles; praticamente hanno giocato gli ultimi drive senza RB e col solo Bowe come WR e nonostante ciò sono andati a pochi centimetri dalla vittoria.

Spiace tantissimo per A. Smith che una volta di più si è dimostrato un grande qb, che ha fatto di tutto e di più per vincere, certo non ci fosse stato il tradimento della difesa le cose sarebbero andate diversamente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Che fatica i 49'ers a fare un td!!!


----------



## esjie (6 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente si rivede il vero Kaep.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Grande vittoria a GB con un FG all'ultimo secondo, finalmente vediamo le corse di Colin e ora sotto coi Panthers.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria a GB con un FG all'ultimo secondo, finalmente vediamo le corse di Colin e ora sotto coi Panthers.


Che corsa Colin! Un grande.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2014)

esjie ha scritto:


> Finalmente si rivede il vero Kaep.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Bisogna sperare che il buon Harbaugh lasci sfogare Kaepernick e non lo imbrigli come ha fatto spesso quest'anno*,



Mi autoquoto 

Forse che forse il buon Jim l'ha tenuto a freno per scatenarlo nei PO? Se fosse così sarebbe una genialata


----------



## esjie (6 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto
> 
> Forse che forse il buon Jim l'ha tenuto a freno per scatenarlo nei PO? Se fosse così sarebbe una genialata



Sì, si ipotizzava che stesse usando questa strategia, sembra sia così.


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sì, si ipotizzava che stesse usando questa strategia, sembra sia così.



È giusto così, durante la RS bisogna preservare i QB rischiando il meno possibile.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2014)

Riprendono i PO:
*
N.Orleans at Seattle:* favoriti i Seahawks, però attenzione a Brees che può sempre sorprendere, però se Wilson fa il Wilson penso che non ci sarà storia, comunque partita più equilibrata di quel che sembra
*
Colts at Patriots:* qui ahimé vedo favoriti i Pats e quel simpaticone di Brady, però Indianapolis ha dimostrato che può fare di tutto nel bene ma anche nel male...speriamo che i Colts giochino anche il primo tempo stavolta...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Seattle - N.Orleans:* partita orribile, che i Saints avrebbero anche potuto vincere se solo Brees avesse giocato tutti e 4 i quarti e non solo il terzo....sarà ma vedo i Seahawks e Wilson in calando, non sono più quelli di inizio stagione

*Patriots- N. England:* difesa dei Colts leggermente ridicola sulle corse...Luck geniale ma anche molto falloso con tre intercetti, però se i tuoi Running Back non ne azzeccano una devi lanciare tanto...Arbitri molto casalinghi e simpatia a go go per i Pats, comunque se Brady spera di vincere facendo poco come ieri ha sbagliato di grosso, non incontrerà sempre una banda di fessacchiotti come la difesa di Indianapolis

*SF vs Carolina:* Copernico contro Newton  però probabilmente saranno le difese a dominare e a decidere l'incontro....comunque GO 9ers!

*Denver vs San Diego:* credo partita senza storia...a meno che Manning non si accorga di essere ai PO e giochi male di conseguenza


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Gennaio 2014)

E i 49'ers volano!! Adesso sarà dura contro Seattle..


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Daje 49ers  





EROE Brooks


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E i 49'ers volano!! Adesso sarà dura contro Seattle..




Dura ma non impossibile; se Copernico e soci giocano come ieri la vedo durissima per Seattle altrocchè, cioè Newton è durato un quarto (il secondo) poi è stato sackato più e più volte...e mi sa che lo stesso capiterà a Wilson..


----------



## Frikez (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che amarezza bah.

Gestione dei timeout ridicola


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho potuto guardare il match ma dai risultati ho visto che i 49'ers sono crollati negli ultimi 15 :-( 
Mi aspettavo comunque la sconfitta contro Seattle. Al Bowl tiferò Denver.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Mi spiace per i 49ers. Ora si tifa per lo spettacolo, anche se un occhio di riguardo i Broncos ce lo avranno


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per i 49ers. Ora si tifa per lo spettacolo, anche se un occhio di riguardo i Broncos ce lo avranno



Quotone 

Peyton salvaci tu


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi i veri pretendenti al superbowl sembrano essere i Broncos e i Seahawks



Mi autoquoto per la cronaca 

Comunque:

It's the day!

Chiave della partita: Manning contro la secondaria di Seattle

Wilson spero per lui che non provi a fare il fenomeno ma si limiti all'ordinaria amministrazione,

Comunque go Broncos, Manning si merita il secondo SBowl sia per la carriera sia per la stagione mostruosa

Piccola nota: i miei 9ers hanno riperso l'accesso al Super Bowl a causa della cronica difficoltà a giocare in end zone, se Copernico migliora in quel fondamentale direi che siamo a cavallo...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Febbraio 2014)

A malincuore non posso vederla perchè domani ho un esame e non posso permettermi di stare sveglio fino alle 3... :-(


----------

